# Double D Will Be Scary Next Year



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Look at these beasts! :eek8:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

darko looks so different w/o the hair. and dwight... jesus christ. can we just call him Shoulders Howard now?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

dwight is a stud hes gonna be a top 5 nba player one day dude is a beast


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Here are some pictures of his game vs Greece today BTW his stat line was 17 pts 11 rebs and 4blks and this is against the best offensive center in Europe Papadopoulus who was held to only 8 points.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Darko is looking a little juiced up as well. We should have extended him this summer. It is gonna cost us at the end of this season.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Is Darko even going to replace Battie in the starting lineup? Didn't Battie just get an extension?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Is Darko even going to replace Battie in the starting lineup? Didn't Battie just get an extension?



Battie was resigned but from reading interviews from Battie at the time, I got the impression that he knew what his future role on the team was going to be.

I would be surprised if Darko and Dwight aren't starting together. And maybe a little pissed too.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

We should pick up the white guy behind Dwight and Chris Paul


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm still confused as to who's gonna play C or PF..
Or does it not matter? Which of the two would be matched up to the opposing 4 or 5 on defence?

Dwight is huge. he's only, what, 20?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

jskudera said:


> We should pick up the white guy behind Dwight and Chris Paul


You know who that is, right?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> You know who that is, right?


It isn't anyone that I recognize.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Dwight is a MONSTER!!!


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

jskudera said:


> We should pick up the white guy behind Dwight and Chris Paul



:rotf::rotf::rofl:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

different_13 said:


> I'm still confused as to who's gonna play C or PF..
> Or does it not matter? Which of the two would be matched up to the opposing 4 or 5 on defence?
> 
> Dwight is huge. he's only, what, 20?



Position won't matter. Dwight would guard whichever guy tends to stay closer to the basket and Darko would guard whoever is more perimeter oriented.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

Here are some more pictures damn he looks big


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Dwight then proceeded to eat #37 for a nice mid-practice snack.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The potential that Dwight and Darko has is great. I just hope they can learn to play off of one another. It will be interesting to see how much coach Hill plays Darko this season, as his contract is up and the team needs to see what type of money to offer. I expect other teams to offer contracts, so the Magic better be wise.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

As a Pistons fan and a huge Darko Milicic fan. I am so annoyed that you guys have the best front court in the league and I'm stuck with Nazr Mohammed and Rasheed Wallace. I suppose I'll be watching a lot more Orlando games next year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> Position won't matter. Dwight would guard whichever guy tends to stay closer to the basket and Darko would guard whoever is more perimeter oriented.



good call, darko can play out on the perimiter with no problem, he could be a point pf(is there such a thing) with his passing ability. dwight is a low block player at least that's what i've seen from him.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Darko + Dwight in 07 = At least 35 , 22, 5, 4, and 4.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> You know who that is, right?


Harry Potter?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The jury is still definitely out on Darko... but Dwight Howard is the friggin' man! Dude's a beast.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Great pics, jesus christ at Howard, massive.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Is it just me or does Darko have really small feet for a 7 footer??

Not that it affects his game or anything because it doesn't but his feet are small.
It's maybe because of this that he's able to run faster than most big men.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Samael said:


> Is it just me or does Darko have really small feet for a 7 footer??
> 
> Not that it affects his game or anything because it doesn't but his feet are small.
> It's maybe because of this that he's able to run faster than most big men.


Yeah, I would actually see smaller feet being a benefit to a big man like that. Imagine trying to move through the lane with cinder blocks like Shaq? It is hard to believe he doesn't step on someone else every time he moves.


----------

